# Clairefontain or Rhodia Paper



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy Clairefontain or Rhodia? Looking for sprial 6x8 note books.


----------



## wizard (Jun 10, 2011)

Roy, Try Levenger or Fahrney's Pens. Regards, Doc

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=Category=322-1148|Level=2-3|pageid=7742


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 10, 2011)

Try Goulet Pens

http://www.gouletpens.com/Clairefontaine_s/56.htm

http://www.gouletpens.com/Rhodia_s/53.htm


----------



## Katsin (Jun 10, 2011)

This guy blogs about the quest for a good black notebook:
http://blackcover.net/

Reviews for lots of them.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 10, 2011)

+1 for Brian Goulet.  He used to be an active member but got too busy with his ink and paper business.  Real nice couple run the business.  Tell him I sent you.


----------



## wizard (Jun 10, 2011)

Roy...+2 ..after looking.....I think I'm going to be shopping at Goulet's too..:wink: Doc


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks all I just placed an order with Brian.


----------



## juteck (Jun 10, 2011)

When your package arrives, it will be one of the packed packed boxes you'll get!  They take great care to make sure your goods arrive in good condition. If you're a member at FPN, there's a discount code you can use with Goulet Pens.   Be sure to also sign up for a few months of the ink drop --- a fund way to collect ink samples! If you're ever looking for a specific ink color, they have a tremendous collection of ink swabs also on their webpage. And if you follow their blog at Ink Nouveau or even on Facebook, you'll get notices for new products, and great product reviews. 

<<insert standard disclaimer here.....>>



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Thanks all I just placed an order with Brian.


----------

